# Fiona's checkup



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Took her in for a physical and blood work yesterday. She was good and was presented with no problems. Happy healthy kid. Heard back from the vet this morning and the T4 that is part of the wellness/early detection profile came back low, darn. So more tests are being run, should know more next week. 

Tucker never presented with any problems either when his thyroid came back low. Further testing was done on him also. This will be my third dog on thyroid meds, maybe. She weighed in at 58lbs which is good for her.

Second dog I have have had with no symptoms of thyroid problems that tested low out of the blue.

The only other thing was a globulin count very, very slightly above normal. Like 1/10 of one percent above. Possibly due stress of the visit. My vet is not worried about it but we will check it out again soon. Not going to stress about it.

Her eyes are getting a tad cloudy, nuclear sclerosis, no biggie in the grand scheme of things. I do not think that was part of the CERF test she passed with flying colors last year.

Other than that she is fine, other results excellent. No big worries here thank goodness. 

Forgot to ask about the stool sample, they sent that out. That was our freebie for the day The thought of someone poking through my dogs poop for free is worth a smile. And I didn't even bring in Tucker's senior discount hat for her to wear  Must remember that next time, if only for a laugh.

She is a great dog, hope we keep the senior roller coaster at bay for a while yet. It is still fresh in my mind. Gee, that was a long post, thanks for reading


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Long posts with good outcome are not bad to read at all. I am glad Fiona is healthy and strong. Wish her all the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like, overall, a good checkup! 
Glad to hear Fioa is doing well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought I would re-post the 2 vids I made of her last year. Kinda fun to watch..






[vimeo]19898518[/vimeo]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your pups live a grand life. I'm glad she got a good report from the vet.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that your beautiful girl got an almost clean bill of health!! Such a lovely lady! Just loved the 2 videos, but particularly love the one in the snow!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Always good to read positive and healthy senior stories!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the Golden roll video and good to hear the good health report.

She sure is pretty.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she got a good health report! 

I've never had a golden that didn't develop hypothyroidism at some point. I'm glad you are catching it without any symptoms--hope that means she won't suffer too much from it before getting supplementation for it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers that the test come back good next week for Fiona. Glad most of the results came back good yesterday. She is such a beauty!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Fiona got a good report. Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm terribly glad Fiona got a good check-up.
She's a doll and her Dad is too. Hmmmm - maybe calling you a doll isn't quite the way to go. How about Sweetheart instead?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooray! The results are back and no need for meds :banana:  :banana: We will recheck in 6 months.

I was thinking that T4 was off. She is zipping around even after long walks, ready to go agian. No wieght gain, no hair loss, etc... Just made no sense.

I am pleased.



coppers-mom said:


> I'm terribly glad Fiona got a good check-up.
> She's a doll and her Dad is too. Hmmmm - maybe calling you a doll isn't quite the way to go. How about Sweetheart instead?


You can call me sweetheart anytime my friend


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news for you and Fiona!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news, Steve! :--big_grin::--happy:Couldn't be happier.....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great news for Fiona! I love watching her wriggle in the snow. sooooo cute!! Lacey loves to eat snow, too!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

ahhhh good news! I hope you have many more years with her...and she with you~!


----------

